# Trailering Mini With Regular Horse



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm looking to trailer my miniature donkey along with my regular sized horse to an event within a couple weeks. I have a two horse straight load with a center divider. The divider doesn't go all the way to the floor and I don't want Donkey to get under the divider while driving. I'm worried that even if I tie him in he will be able to swing his butt under and get under Jinxx's legs. I know they have a Paddie that you can buy to put under the divider however it's a bit expensive at this point, and seems on the expensive side for what it is. 

Does anyone have any ideas as to make something I can make to keep Donkey from going under the divider? I would prefer to make something that is removable.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Plywood "divider" with hinges on it. 1/2" or 3/4" so it is strong and protective...
Make it with "ends" so it has stability and can fold out of the way.
Little one will travel in comfort and safety in her own space...

One 4'x8' sheet will make the entire thing with ease and some leftover wood.
:runninghorse2:...


----------

